# ISO Rhubarb and Walking Onions



## Lauri (Sep 20, 2008)

I live in southern lower MI.


----------



## FCLady (Jan 23, 2011)

I'll have walking onions very soon, tops are bulb-ing up now. How many do you want?


----------



## Lauri (Sep 20, 2008)

FCLady said:


> I'll have walking onions very soon, tops are bulb-ing up now. How many do you want?


Just a few, a small handful. A little bit!!!

Just enough to get started.

There is only me, so my end goal is not to have a huge bed of them. 

I am happy to pay. Let me know how you would like to do this.


Thank you!


----------



## FCLady (Jan 23, 2011)

As soon as they are a little bigger, I'll let you know what postage is.
Plant them when you get them. Let some go until next year because it's only the 2nd year ones that reproduce.
If you only want a small bed. Keep after them. I have a tractor tire full. I pulled some and put them on my compost pile last fall. The ones that fell off the pile are growing EVERYWHERE. haha


----------



## Lauri (Sep 20, 2008)

FCLady said:


> As soon as they are a little bigger, I'll let you know what postage is.
> Plant them when you get them. Let some go until next year because it's only the 2nd year ones that reproduce.
> If you only want a small bed. Keep after them. I have a tractor tire full. I pulled some and put them on my compost pile last fall. The ones that fell off the pile are growing EVERYWHERE. haha



Thank you for the growing advice. I will wait to hear from you!


----------



## tnd5 (Dec 15, 2004)

FCLady said:


> As soon as they are a little bigger, I'll let you know what postage is.
> Plant them when you get them. Let some go until next year because it's only the 2nd year ones that reproduce.
> If you only want a small bed. Keep after them. I have a tractor tire full. I pulled some and put them on my compost pile last fall. The ones that fell off the pile are growing EVERYWHERE. haha


If you have any extra, I would like a few, also!


----------



## FCLady (Jan 23, 2011)

PM your address to me and I'll let you know before I ship.


----------



## FCLady (Jan 23, 2011)

Sending out onions today... : )


----------

